# Who would have won a fight between Bruce Lee and Mike Tyson ?



## the other mike (Dec 25, 2019)

Each in their prime, in a real-life fight with no gloves or weapons.

All due respect to Bruce Lee, I think Mike Tyson would have killed him.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 25, 2019)

It depends on who got the first hit in. Lee would be a bitch to land a hit on, but it's all Tyson would need.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 25, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Each in their prime, in a real-life fight with no gloves or weapons.
> 
> All due respect to Bruce Lee, I think Mike Tyson would have killed him.


I'd go with Bruce Lee.  I think he would've been much too quick for Tyson and with a couple well placed kicks he would've knocked Tyson OUT quickly.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 25, 2019)

IMO Lee would win because of all the angles from which he could attack Tyson. Tyson never fought anyone that quick. I doubt he would land a solid hit on Lee. He was amazing to watch back in the 80s though, wow. He was usually so much shorter than the guys he fought and it didn't matter at all. It was usually one and done.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 25, 2019)

Lol I would have fucked up Bruce Lee.. Tyson would have murdered him


----------



## the other mike (Dec 25, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol I would have fucked up Bruce Lee.. Tyson would have murdered him


That makes me wonder about some of the special forces bad-asses
especially like the Chinese who are all martial arts trained.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 25, 2019)

If you watch UFC the top mixed martial arts used is boxing number one jujitsu number to wrestling number three .. 

That karateshit will get you fucked up in the streets


----------



## Rocko (Dec 26, 2019)

Iron mike


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 26, 2019)

If....Tyson could land a punch on Bruce Lee he would kill him.

But with Lee's cat like reflex's, that a might big "if".  ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 26, 2019)

Mike would have cleaned his clock with ease.


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 26, 2019)

I suspect much about Bruce Lee's skills was hype to sell movies.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 26, 2019)

Tyson would hit harder, but he would have a lot he'd have to learn to adapt to in a short period of time. He'd have to land a hit, and end it fast. Lee would have much more time to adjust to Tyson's fighting style. A few good kicks to the legs, and the fight would be over.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 27, 2019)

uh we are talking tyson vs ali not bruce lee,and its already been proven throughout the whole thread tyson could not carry alis jock strap.end of discussion.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 27, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> uh we are talking tyson vs ali not bruce lee,and its already been proven throughout the whole thread tyson could not carry alis jock strap.end of discussion.


Float like a butterfly...sting like a bee. Rope a dope! Lee over Tyson.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 27, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > uh we are talking tyson vs ali not bruce lee,and its already been proven throughout the whole thread tyson could not carry alis jock strap.end of discussion.
> ...



the crackheads that say tyson would have beat Ali always ignore the opponents that ali fought in his prime were on a whole new level that the opponents tyson faught. Ali faught and beat the most dangerous fighters out there like george forman who was a huge beast in his prime and very few fighters could handle but tyson did. the list goes on and on. tysons opponents were nothing dangerous like the ones Ali faught.

Tyson had a glass jaw as well,ali with his smarts would have worn him down,he would never have been able to go the distance as ali did many times.  tyson beneiftted from having to fight many opponets who also had a glass jaw same as him.

here is the proof in the pudding tyson would never have been able to handle ali. Tyson could not beat holifield,holyfied just BARELY beat goerge forman in his OLD age at 42,

holyfield same as tyson,would never have lasted more than a few rounds against forman in his prime.


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 27, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


But, but, but.....what about Bruce Lee?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 29, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol I would have fucked up Bruce Lee.. Tyson would have murdered him


yea sure you would have jits.....lol...


----------



## CWayne (Dec 29, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol I would have fucked up Bruce Lee.. Tyson would have murdered him


You couldn't whoop his grandma..


----------



## Augustine_ (Dec 29, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Each in their prime, in a real-life fight with no gloves or weapons.
> 
> All due respect to Bruce Lee, I think Mike Tyson would have killed him.


Tyson had over 60 pounds on Lee so good luck


----------



## the other mike (Dec 30, 2019)

Augustine_ said:


> Tyson had over 60 pounds on Lee so good luck


I thought it was more than that - like 220 to Lee's 130 - 140.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 30, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> If you watch UFC the top mixed martial arts used is boxing number one jujitsu number to wrestling number three ..
> 
> That karateshit will get you fucked up in the streets






I dont know the answer, But I wouldnt under estimate Bruce Lee. He was still a master and very strong in Chi.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 30, 2019)

Heres an interesting perspective as well


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 30, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol I would have fucked up Bruce Lee.. Tyson would have murdered him




Bruce Lee would have crippled you, because first of all unless you are a martial arts master, in comparison.... you dont know how to even throw a punch.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 30, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I would have fucked up Bruce Lee.. Tyson would have murdered him
> ...



okay since its been settled that people who think tyson could have beat Ali are crackheads,that tyson could have carried alis jockstrap,we can move on to who would win between Lee and tyson which is still another no brainer since same story.tyson could not have carried his jockstrap as well even if Lee stayed AWAY from kicking.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 30, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> uh we are talking tyson vs ali not bruce lee,and its already been proven throughout the whole thread tyson could not carry alis jock strap.end of discussion.






Whats the title of the Thread?  Ali vs Tyson?


----------



## Borillar (Dec 30, 2019)

If Tyson could get hold of Bruce Lee without weapons or gloves, he would crush Lee like a grape.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 30, 2019)

Borillar said:


> If Tyson could get hold of Bruce Lee without weapons or gloves, he would crush Lee like a grape.


If Tyson could get Lee cornered and beat him with a barrage of punches while biting his ear off, while running him over with his car . . .

Tyson was a heavy power fighter based on enormous outer strength, Lee was a light, fast, agile, skills fighter able to channel enormous inner strength and chi.  Pointless to ask who would win since they never fought and never will, but it is a safe bet that Lee was better prepared for and had fought and beaten a lot more people like Tyson than Tyson has ever fought like Lee.

Lee was a master of all fighting skills, he taught many other good fighters.  He invented his own fighting system and revolutionized martial arts.  Tyson was a very good street brawler.  In a ring with boxing gloves, Tyson probably has an edge.  On the street, no holds barred, Lee had a knowledge of the body, pressure points, weaknesses no amount of muscle development can cover:  nerves, blood vessels, joint locks, throwing weapons, kabudo weapons, eye gouges, that I think the advantage is Lee's.

Tyson was a mack truck, a freight train, a bulldozer.

Lee was like water in a glass, he was like fighting your own shadow.  He took on the shape of the container and flowed with it turning his opponent's own energy against himself.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2019)

Tyson easily 

He outweighs him and could take Lees shots
Don’t think Bruce Lee would survive a Tyson shot


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 30, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > If Tyson could get hold of Bruce Lee without weapons or gloves, he would crush Lee like a grape.
> ...




Very well explained


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Tyson easily
> 
> He outweighs him and could take Lees shots
> Don’t think Bruce Lee would survive a Tyson shot


He has to get hit with Tyson's best shots. Tyson was a power boxer and Lee would have to stay in his range.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Tyson easily
> 
> He outweighs him and could take Lees shots
> Don’t think Bruce Lee would survive a Tyson shot






They were both capable of beating each other. Both in their unique way are so devastating though, that a fight would have probably swung on who got the first upper hand.  
I think in a ring, with gloves and specific rules.... fight goes to Tyson maybe 80-20 ,  but in a street fight?   That increases the amount of things Lee would be able to do to him.  Lee was not just another kung-fu fighter, he was a master or def on that level. The thing with Kung fu that Lee possessed at that level was his amount of body/ mind control which was off the charts, and while Tyson in his prime was a force of nature that was going to steam roll you over, a good part of Kung Fu is knowing how to use your opponents energy against them.

Tyson would, bring that energy and it would either be used to crush Lee.... or it might also be a mistake on his part from which he might not be able to pull back. A traditional boxer like tyson hits you and what his punch is doing is breaking your body from the outside in. You go up against a true martial arts master... and what their punch will do to you, is find a pin point spot, and send the energy right through your body to the other side... 
I had it explained to me by a Master. I took Kung Fu for a short while under Lilly Lau in her school, (who was God Mother to Jackie Chan by the way...)    (well interpreted because she did not herself speak English well enough).... 

So what she explained was it takes someone learning Kung Fu about 5 years to even learn how to throw a punch properly, and then you can start from there. A westerners punch is something like Tyson or Liston. Imagine grabbing the door handle of your front door and slamming it shut as hard as you can, throw all the strength you have and listen to how it sounds.  Now go back in your memory to when you had your windows and doors open one day and the air currents, softly flowing through your house caused your front door to slam so hard that it made all your windows rattle and the house vibrate.  THAT is a real Kung Fu punch when done properly.  She basically said, visualize your hand as if it is a metal ball on a string... the string is soft and loose but as the ball swings, it hits with a tremendous force that is pin point as well. As opposed to just trying to bash someone with a stick. 
This woman for instance would do this little demonstration... hand her one of those little wooden chop sticks, she would hold it in her hand with half of it sticking out,  then throw a punch so quick... and stopping so quickly that the chop stick would snap in half from the sudden G-force.  Thats, years and years of practice.  Someone like that could rip your eyes out of your head before you could even raise a hand... from that speed and accuracy and control that someone that good possesses.



Great example of that hand eye, and mind coordination


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 30, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson easily
> ...




When Tyson was young, all his shots were his best shots,  but I would never count Lee out completely, it would have to be a kick to the head or knee most likely, and then taking advantage of an opening after that.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 30, 2019)

fncceo said:


>



a good scene in an otherwise lousy movie


----------



## fncceo (Dec 30, 2019)

Rocko said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I was a pre-teen, growing up in LA, in 1969.  The movie captured the zeitgeist of the place perfectly.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 30, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



 I’m an East coast guy born in the late 70’s, raised in the 80’s, so I wouldn’t know. I just think the movie didn’t really have a plot, and it was long.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 30, 2019)

Rocko said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



A lot of the movie was vignettes of nostalgia loosely based around the Tate-LaBianca murders in Hollywood 1969. The entire scene at the Spahn Ranch would only make sense to people familiar with the event.  Even while I was watching the movie, I realized the movie had a very specific audience.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol I would have fucked up Bruce Lee.. ...



Shut up, punk. You couldn't fight your way out of a wet paper bag. Don't pretend to wear big pants, little boy.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I would have fucked up Bruce Lee.. Tyson would have murdered him
> ...



Lee could have just asked Jitler to spell a five-letter word, and the idiot's head would have exploded.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson easily
> ...



Bruce Lee weighed about 150 lbs. 
The ring is about 24 feet. He can run but he can’t hide


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2019)

Bruce Lee vs Kareem Abdul Jabbar







.


----------



## skye (Dec 30, 2019)

Fun thread....

I'm not an expert in these things...having said that ...I would say Tyson would have won.

But like I said.....I am no expert at all.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 30, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Each in their prime, in a real-life fight with no gloves or weapons.
> 
> All due respect to Bruce Lee, I think Mike Tyson would have killed him.


The promoters and whatever TV network got to carry it.

People would pay big money to watch Bruce tear up Mike.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 30, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Each in their prime, in a real-life fight with no gloves or weapons.
> ...



I would have no interest in watching Tyson carry Bruce Lee to try to create suspense and the finally Knock him out just like mayweather did with McGregor. Actually I think wouldn’t even do that. He would just kill him off the bat. Either way no interest in seeing it. Now John Jones I believe would have been able to defeat Tyson soundly, even though he’d been giving up significant weight


----------



## the other mike (Dec 30, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> The promoters and whatever TV network got to carry it.
> 
> People would pay big money to watch Bruce tear up Mike.


I was just reading someone's reasons for agreeing with you here;
*https://www.quora.com/Who-would-win-in-a-fight-Mike-Tyson-vs-Bruce-Lee-Why*

Here's another one...
*Fan forum asks who would win in a dream fight: Bruce Lee or Mike Tyson*


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

all i can say is i couldnt even see Bruce's punches at regular speed .....and his form of martial arts was developed by him for street fighting .he would absolutely destroy Tyson.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bruce Lee vs Kareem Abdul Jabbar
> 
> View attachment 297481
> 
> ...


That was a staged movie set, not a real-life fight.
Great movie though - Game of Death with Chuck Norris too.


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

this is a streat fight we are talking about not a boxing match .... in a street fight Mcgregor would have quickly beaten mayweather


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce Lee vs Kareem Abdul Jabbar
> ...


Even at that
All Kareem has to do is grab the leg


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ever done it?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> .... .he would absolutely destroy Tyson.




You don't know that.


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

Rocko said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Bruce Lees kicks were far more powerful than a punch thrown by any boxer ..one lightening fast kick to Tysons head would have broken his neck ..in a boxing match Tyson would win in a street fight Lee would destroy him .


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > .... .he would absolutely destroy Tyson.
> ...


in a street fight Lee would destroy him ..Lee could kick faster and harder than Tyson punches ..its just a fact . one unprotected full force kick from Lee would kill a man .


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> ...
> Bruce Lees kicks were far more powerful than a punch thrown by any boxer ..one lightening fast kick to Tysons head would have broken his neck ..in a boxing match Tyson would win in a street fight Lee would destroy him .



Take it easy, fan boy.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...






If something is "just a fact" you should be able to prove it, right?


----------



## Rocko (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



you ever see Tyson’s neck? A nuclear missile couldn’t break it.


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > .... .he would absolutely destroy Tyson.
> ...


dude ive been punched and ive been kicked !! Trust me when i say a full out kick to the ribs or the head from a Kung Fu master and street fighter like Lee would be worse than any punch any boxer would land .


----------



## the other mike (Dec 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


If Bruce could have broken Kareem's hands with 
a couple of his crazy-fast kicks, then he could win the fight 
with a really good jumping side kick to the knee or something ...
in a fight to the death he'd need to make sure Kareem didn't bite his jugular vein
or a main wrist artery.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Many times


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Kareem could grow some nasty elbows
I also doubt if Bruce could stop the Sky Hook


----------



## the other mike (Dec 30, 2019)

Rocko said:


> you ever see Tyson’s neck? A nuclear missile couldn’t break it.


His workouts would have killed most people.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



When you spout fanboy nonsense like that, I have to conclude you have never been in any kind of fight in your life, let alone against an experienced boxer or practitioner of wushu. Put the comic books down and relax a bit.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > you ever see Tyson’s neck? A nuclear missile couldn’t break it.
> ...




"Killed"? Really? A little hyperbole?


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

Rocko said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


oh im not saying Tyson couldnt take a punch from Lee ....but the legs are much much more powerful than the arms !! and Lee was a well conditioned athlete !! Tyson could not withstand an unprotected kick to the skull from Lee and continue to fight broken neck or not !! remember Buster Douglas knocked him out ..now you can say that Tyson wasnt ready for that fight and i would say you are right but in shape or out his chin would be the same ..and Trust me Lees kick would be easily several times more powerful than Douglas's punch .


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> ... ..and Trust me Lees kick would be easily several times more powerful than Douglas's punch .




Trust you? Why?


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


bwaaa haaaa haaaaaa  im not a martial arts expert but ive been in a lot of fights ..won some lost some .


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > ... ..and Trust me Lees kick would be easily several times more powerful than Douglas's punch .
> ...


are you trying to say that Buster Douglas punches harder than Lee kicks.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


You got to land the kick

Douglas weighed about 230, Lee 150
Buster could protect himself and would eventually land punches


----------



## Rocko (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Tyson’s punch with boxing gloves > Bruce Lee’s kicks


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2019)

Other than movies

Did Bruce Lee ever fight anyone?


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


remember we're talking about a street fight ... are you saying Lee couldnt land a kick to the body or groin ?? now of course if a boxer landed a punch on Lee he would hurt him . but they wouldnt get close enough to punch him ..and if you think bare forearms can just absorb Lees kicks without knocking you on your ass you are wrong.


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Other than movies
> 
> Did Bruce Lee ever fight anyone?


oh yes .. he was in several street fights in his youth ..his style of Kung Fu was developed for street fighting .


----------



## G.T. (Dec 30, 2019)

Tyson. 

Lee had the skills to overcome a size difference against a REGULAR man...but he was just too little for someone like Tyson in his prime. 

Also Tyson was no slouch on speed or footwork. His footwork was actually quite remarkable. 

We are not talking the Flash versus a Turtle. 

We sre talking a tiny man with know how versus a big man with only slightly less know how.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Tyson is not going to square up to Lee and make himself a stationary target for one of Lee’s kicks. Tyson is going to go inside and maul Lee. Boxing is a FIGHTING sport. The idea that Tyson wouldn’t know what to do in a street fight against a karate expert is laughable


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Mike Tyson grew up street fighting
Bruce Lee didn’t


----------



## Rocko (Dec 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Other than movies
> 
> Did Bruce Lee ever fight anyone?



he broken plenty of necks in his day. Oh wait...he hasnt


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2019)

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Agree
A boxer is not going to give you much of a target. Tyson was also always pressing the fight and crowding the other fighter


----------



## G.T. (Dec 30, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson easily
> ...


The metal ball on a string analogy you used is how Boxing is taught. Boxing isnt unga bunga meathead stuff when it comes to using your body's mechanics properly...its a science like the other Martial Arts


----------



## Rocko (Dec 30, 2019)

G.T. said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


^^^^hes right you know


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


calling lee just any expert is laughable ...and notice i am not saying lee was the greatest martial artist of all time but he was very very good at it . of course Tyson could knock him out if he landed the right punch but lee has many more weapons at his disposal.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2019)

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Other than movies
> ...



Saw him rip a guys heart out once. But that was in a movie 
Not aware of Lee ever fighting to the point he has to knock someone out or get knocked out


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 30, 2019)

Asian people can’t fight


----------



## Rocko (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



he has more weapons, that is undeniable, but that doesn’t mean he would win


----------



## G.T. (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lee had more weapons but he didnt have the power and magic to get @ Mike's jaw before Mike got at him.

kung fu mechanics are able to get a 150lb guy to be able to hit like a 200 lb guy...

Mike was getting hit by 220-250lb guys just in sparring.

Mike was fast, and had amazing head movement and footwork. Its not gunna magically disappear because of the theatrics of a 1-inch punch and typically in MMA the Boxers actually pick up on defending kicks much faster than grapplers do.


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

i guess we will never know .. but i do know that mma fighter and legend  Tank Abbott called out Tyson and Tyson didnt take the bait.


----------



## G.T. (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> i guess we will never know .. but i do know that mma fighter and legend called out Tyson and Tyson didnt take the bait.


Tyson's been past his prime for over 20years, that would have been a silly thing to do.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Other than movies
> 
> Did Bruce Lee ever fight anyone?




Apparently so, early on in his life in Hong Kong,  but, he was constantly trying to change and improve his technique after moving to the U.S. developing his own style. Actual fight experience favors Tyson. Being in a boxing ring is Tyson's habitat, and that favors him as well. Still, I would never count Lee out completely because of his competativeness and intelligence. He might have figured out a way if any smaller person could, though it would take a lot of work. maybe the longer the match lasted, the more it would begin to Favor Bruce Lee if he could tire Tyson. Tyson's hight advantage though would be a problem, he has huge arms to protect his head with from kicks.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 30, 2019)

G.T. said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > i guess we will never know .. but i do know that mma fighter and legend called out Tyson and Tyson didnt take the bait.
> ...



MMA guys take fighting to a different level than boxers. We all saw James Tony get embarrassed. Even though he was way past his prime, he was still one of the best pure boxers in the heavy weight/light heavy weight division of all time.


----------



## G.T. (Dec 30, 2019)

Rocko said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


I wouldnt put the idea to bed based on Toney's performance...that would be ridiculous.

He was old, punchy and came into it INCREDIBLY out of shape.

A half dozen world class heavyweights in their Prime ...fighting in MMA... would settle it. It could go either way...but a boxers hands are slick and dangerous. 

For littler guys...MMA has a clean advantage over boxing because there's less knockout power in general across the division.

Floyd Mayweather isnt knocking anyone out, for example...he hits like a girl and his hands always break. His last k.o. was hitting a man who was paused with his hands down, not counting Conor's loss due to exhaustion


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



You seem to have an intimate knowledge of fighting Bruce Lee in the street. Did you two have a grudge or something?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Other than movies
> ...



Fanboy thinks Tyson was never in a street fight?


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


popeye the sailor would have beat both of their asses !


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

G.T. said:


> Tyson.
> 
> Lee had the skills to overcome a size difference against a REGULAR man...but he was just too little for someone like Tyson in his prime.
> 
> ...



Why "slightly less know how"? Getting to be heavyweight champion of the world is at least as knowledgeable and accomplished as wushu 'master.'


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 30, 2019)

G.T. said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > i guess we will never know .. but i do know that mma fighter and legend called out Tyson and Tyson didnt take the bait.
> ...


God your stupid it was probably 20 years ago when tank called him out.. dumb ass liberals.. lol


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Asian people can’t fight




Everyone knows you're stupid, kid. You can shut up now.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 30, 2019)

I saw Bruce lee one time at a casino I told him he looks at me again wrong I chink slap him lol he ran away


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Asian people can’t fight
> ...


Troll


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

the best street fight of all time !


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I saw Bruce lee one time at a casino I told him he looks at me again wrong I chink slap him lol he ran away


lol !


----------



## Rocko (Dec 30, 2019)

G.T. said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



randy Coture was old too. In general these guys in MMA are better fighters. We’re now at a point where MMA and boxers are in terrific shape, so that doesn’t matter. The boxers are susceptible to take down moves, and don’t know what to do when they’re on the ground,


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...




Not without a sufficient amount of potassium, magnesium, and vitamins B6, B9, and E.


----------



## G.T. (Dec 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson.
> ...


Because Tyson didnt have offensive knowledge from his legs or on his back...that anyone is aware of, thats what I meant.


----------



## G.T. (Dec 30, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


why are you so dumb?

potato


----------



## G.T. (Dec 30, 2019)

Rocko said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Part 2 of that is true, but take down/grappling defense is rather journeyman that anyone coordinated has little issue with

thats why chuck liddel rarely didnt have a fist fight


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I saw Bruce lee one time at a casino I told him he looks at me again wrong I chink slap him lol he ran away



Shut up, troll punk.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 30, 2019)

G.T. said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


 asking your self? Lol


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


not a fanboy i never really cared for  Kung Fu movies .. i won 2 bets on the Tyson Holyfield  fights . never realy liked Tyson either so i have no dog in the fight . just stating what i believe.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 30, 2019)

G.T. said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



boxers are creatures of habit. They’re not used to defending shin kicks, takedowns and submissions. The MMA guys have more in their arsenal, both of us can agree on that, and they’re just as tough as boxers these days, in general.


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw Bruce lee one time at a casino I told him he looks at me again wrong I chink slap him lol he ran away
> ...


fight me Unkatore !!


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

G.T. said:


> ... take down/grappling defense is rather journeyman that anyone coordinated has little issue with.....




Not against someone who is expert at takedowns and jujutsu by any stretch.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




You don't understand, I already have...


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 30, 2019)

None of you fags can fight


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

the question we should be asking is what if Tyson would have trained as an mma fighter in his youth !! now that would be something !


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

Rocko said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



MMA and boxing are different arts. An MMA fighter throwing punches is nothing like a serious boxer.


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


now youve gone and done it !! I WILL NOW POST AT YOU WITH CAPSLOCK ON AND FINISH YOU OFF WITH BOLD TYPE !!*TAKE THAT !!*


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> None of you fags can fight


im so tough i need help kicking my own ass !


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> the question we should be asking is what if Tyson would have trained as an mma fighter in his youth !! now that would be something !



No, the question is what the outcome would be if both Tyson and Lee had been on the same airplane when it crashed into a volcano and scientists were able to salvage parts of each and make two part-Tyson/part-Lee cyborgs programmed to fight to the death.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



I didn’t say otherwise. They both have their advantages, but ultimately I would view the scale tipped in favor of the MMA guy considering everything I said


----------



## G.T. (Dec 30, 2019)

Rocko said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


The creature of habit thing is kind of a charicature, and sorta implies that in a 12 to 17wk training camp...any man, let alone just a boxer...wouldn't have the wherewithall to switch a fighting strategy. Thats not true, man...I can tell you from experience it doesnt even take 1 whole sparring session of a different discipline to convert your brain to being fully engaged in the new set of rules, for moves.

Id say...skillset advantage goes to the MMA guy but the tactical striking of an MMA guy with his hands, particularly, is no place close to a boxer of similar status in his respective field. Thats what makes the cross over interesting...the overall skillset is advantageous to the MMA folks and the footwork and hand strikes of the boxers would be advantageous. 

Not to mention...I wouldnt count some boxers out on the mats, either...because most of the elite ones are freak athletes in general. 

Its probably like...boxers in their prime vs. mma in their prime....mma wins 30 outta 50 or something like that


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...




Ho-ho! You think that you have taken the advantage, ho-ho! But just wait several months while I recruit four more friends and we all learn how to merge together to make a giant lion robot, ha-ha! Just wait to see, ha-ha!


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > None of you fags can fight
> ...



Idiot jitss doesn't need help because his fat, flabby ass drags along the ground behind him. His only trouble is that he can't tell it from his elbow.


----------



## yidnar (Dec 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > the question we should be asking is what if Tyson would have trained as an mma fighter in his youth !! now that would be something !
> ...


oh man ! that is awesome and diabolical !


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 30, 2019)

Thinking about it,  I think I like to believe Lee could have beaten Tyson, for one because I like to root for the underdog, and Lee would definately be the underdog. Secondly, probably because I just have a bias towards Kung Fu and that type of discipline, but the reality I think when you look at it is Tyson probably wins in his prime, and if Lee was to lose, I think it would take nothing away from his legacy. Tyson in his prime probably would have beaten every other man on planet earth in the boxing ring. 
The only reason I would give Lee a chance is because of his ability to control his body and mind. His hand eye coordination was second to none... and speed was in his favor. Unfortunately we will never know for sure.


----------



## G.T. (Dec 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ... take down/grappling defense is rather journeyman that anyone coordinated has little issue with.....
> ...


Depends I guess on what we each mean by all of these words.

Too many men in the fight game in general...are uncoordinated nerds who get by against other uncoordinated nerds and thats all the way up to the mid ranks of the UFC level, sometimes. Its crazier than people think, too. 

Its an art and there are killers, but theres a culture of undeserving wimps who are getting by too far with the art part of it that have no business being where theyre at in terms of athleticism, guts and grit or things of that nature that theyd need for the Championship level.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I saw Bruce lee one time at a casino I told him he looks at me again wrong I chink slap him lol he ran away




Do you have some narcan on hand, burnout?


----------



## P@triot (Dec 30, 2019)

Tyson would obliterate him in milliseconds. It wouldn’t even be a fight.


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 30, 2019)

I say Dirty Hairy takes out both Tyson and Lee in a street fight.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 30, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> I'd go with Bruce Lee.  I think he would've been much too quick for Tyson and with a couple well placed kicks he would've knocked Tyson OUT quickly.


You’re kidding, right? Clearly you never saw Tyson fight. He had more hand speed than any boxer ever - including Muhammad Ali.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 30, 2019)

G.T. said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



okay you bring up good points


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Ever wonder why Holyfield didn't bleed when Tyson bit his ear off?...

...think about it...


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





There was no blood left in those cauliflower ears! At that point they are basically like foam rubber.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Not "like foam rubber," they were actually made of foam rubber!


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> None of you fags can fight



Quit trolling for dates, fruitloop.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 30, 2019)

Are used to train with Kenny Florian back in the day.. spared with many


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Are used to train with Kenny Florian back in the day.. spared with many



You clearly got your ass kicked by the English language.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 30, 2019)

P@triot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go with Bruce Lee.  I think he would've been much too quick for Tyson and with a couple well placed kicks he would've knocked Tyson OUT quickly.
> ...


But Lee was unbelievably quick AND he could kill someone with a KICK.  Tyson was so muscle bound, I don't think he could lift his legs high enough to kick.  Lee would've creamed his ass quickly, probably in just a few minutes or less.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > None of you fags can fight
> ...


Ok homo


----------



## G.T. (Dec 30, 2019)

One more thing to consider...

Is that most MMA folks grew up engaged in one discipline throughout their formative years.

Something like Wrestling.
Or kickboxing
jiujitsu
Or muay-tai...

are common ones.

They get to such an elite level...that to get in the cage, they need to learn the other skills.

The wrestler is going to be a novice striker
The kickboxer is going to be a novice wrestler


and on and on and on...


And in virtue of literally...nothing, can a boxer not develop an MMA arsenal of skills in the same way that all of the other disciplines have to...

by crash course...same as they all went through to learn the skills that they didnt have


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Are used to train with Kenny Florian back in the day.. spared with many
> ...


Projecting?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



How many people did Lee kill with a kick? Pretty sure it’s a very round number. Tyson was anything but “muscle bound.” Don’t get too excited.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, or as they say in your language, “gryijbdryhvyjnuchh.”


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




You’re on the wrong website, Giovanni.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 30, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > The promoters and whatever TV network got to carry it.
> ...


I kind of agree with both of those.  My take is it's gonna depend on the rules.  In a boxing match Bruce wouldn't stand a chance.  In a freestyle match Mike would be toast.  Boxers punch, and Mike punched really really hard.   But Bruce Lee punched, kicked, grappled, threw, footswept, ECT, and those are all things a boxer doesn't normally have to deal with.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 30, 2019)

Rocko said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


His knees aren't.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 30, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Not so sure about that.  Tyson had that punch perfected.  He could probably break down brick walls.


----------



## deannalw (Dec 30, 2019)

I dunno who would win. Could go either way, depending on the circumstances. But have y'all watched any footage of Lee showing his 1 inch or 6 inch punch? Pretty badass and no ear gobbling.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 31, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> But Lee was unbelievably quick AND he could kill someone with a KICK.  Tyson was so muscle bound, I don't think he could lift his legs high enough to kick.  Lee would've creamed his ass quickly, probably in just a few minutes or less.


Tyson wouldn’t need to kick. Hell, he wouldn’t even _try_ to kick. Only pussies kick. Tyson would have punched him once and killed him.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 31, 2019)

If Mike bit his ear he would have gone crazy though.


----------



## G.T. (Dec 31, 2019)

good chat last night - cool thread idea


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 31, 2019)

P@triot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > But Lee was unbelievably quick AND he could kill someone with a KICK.  Tyson was so muscle bound, I don't think he could lift his legs high enough to kick.  Lee would've creamed his ass quickly, probably in just a few minutes or less.
> ...


But Tyson would have to hit him. Did Tyson in his prime have the speed to keep up with Lee? Or anticipate where Lee would be for him to punch?


----------



## the other mike (Dec 31, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


That's also a good point. In a ring, Lee has nowhere to run, but on the street he could maybe 'rope-a-dope' ( I know that's a ring expression Ali patented) make him miss, and run circles around him until he got tired from missing so many punches, then throw a killer spinning back kick to his head when he's off guard..


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



Yes


----------



## yidnar (Dec 31, 2019)

we all know one thing Lee would be hurt if Tyson hit him and thats if he hit him..... i think that we can all agree that Lee would definitely land a blow to Tyson ...he was just that fast ..the question is how would Tyson react . i just cant imagine any heavy weight avoiding and dodging that kind of speed .


----------



## P@triot (Dec 31, 2019)

yidnar said:


> i think that we can all agree that Lee would definitely land a blow to Tyson ...he was just that fast ..the question is how would Tyson react


Like a mosquito “punched” him.

And no, we don’t all agree that the Lee would land a single shot on Tyson. Tyson’s speed was _unbelievable_. And his power was unimaginable. He would knock Lee out before Lee could attempt his first kick.


----------



## yidnar (Dec 31, 2019)

what you say may be true but i dont believe that Lee would have any problem landing strikes on any heavyweight boxer. and you may laugh but i believe this guy would have eaten either one of them in the ring if he got his hands on them


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2019)

yidnar said:


> what you say may be true but i dont believe that Lee would have any problem landing strikes on any heavyweight boxer. and you may laugh but i believe this guy would have eaten either one of them in the ring if he got his hands on themView attachment 297578





He had a lot of health problems


----------



## yidnar (Jan 1, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > what you say may be true but i dont believe that Lee would have any problem landing strikes on any heavyweight boxer. and you may laugh but i believe this guy would have eaten either one of them in the ring if he got his hands on themView attachment 297578
> ...


oh yes he did sadly he was not just tall like a basketball player he suffered from Gigantism .... but when he was younger and in his prime he was pretty agile for someone of his size . and his bones were so large i dont know if a boxer could even faze him with a blow .26 Ridiculous Andre The Giant Facts That Are The Stuff Of Legend


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 1, 2020)

In recent decades Jackie Chan who has martial arts abilities made many movies as you all know. Is he comparable to Lee? And would he be competitive with Tyson? No matter what, Tyson was a mean dude.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 1, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Each in their prime, in a real-life fight with no gloves or weapons.
> 
> All due respect to Bruce Lee, I think Mike Tyson would have killed him.


Bruce Lee, and it would not have been close. If Tyson proved anything in his boxing career, it's that he folded under any real challenge. And after going 0-fer the first 100 punches and being kicked in the eyeballs a few hundred times, Tyson would lose his composure and focus.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 1, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Each in their prime, in a real-life fight with no gloves or weapons.
> ...


Don't get me wrong...I love them both, and I've come to the conclusion that it could have gone either way depending on the situation.

You can't underestimate Lee's power, even for his small size, but you also can't underestimate Tyson's street-fighting skills and quickness for a heavyweight, even though he's only known as a boxer.....when you grow up in areas like Brooklyn NY, where he did having to fight for survival, no martial arts training can replace those killer instincts you learn on the streets and in detention centers..


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Each in their prime, in a real-life fight with no gloves or weapons.
> ...




This is fanboy stuff.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 1, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


The topic? No doubt! But I mean it honestly when I say Tyson would lose it, when faced with adversity. He lost it when he was head-butted. How you you think he would react to having his knee twisted into a pretzel, or a throat chop?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



It's an assumption that he would have to react to those things.

Obviously this will never happen and so no one will ever know, but to assume "it would not have been close" that the much larger, stronger, more experienced fighter would lose is not a reasonable analysis.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 1, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> It's an assumption that he would have to react to those things.


And an informed one, at that. MMA fighters regularly use the oblique kick today, even. I don't think it would have been close, because I think Mike Tyson would lose his composure immediately.  Just like virtually every time he faced a real challenge. So, I guess my fanboi analysis focuses more on the mental aspect.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It's an assumption that he would have to react to those things.
> ...




Neither one of them were MMA fighters.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 1, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Right, but one focused on a martial art which made use of oblique kicks. You know, one of the martial arts in "mixed martial arts", the acronym.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Boxing is a martial art, and Tyson had an almost unmatched amount of experience in comparison with a lot of good movies. 

Of course wrestling is the greatest martial art, but that's another discussion.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 1, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> He lost it when he was head-butted.


Wasn't that after a nasty divorce and doing 3 years in prison ?
Who wouldn't be a little edgy about some big ugly thug head-butting him ?
Evander probably reminded him of half the assholes he wanted to kill in the pen.

In the op I clearly specified both "in their prime".


----------



## the other mike (Jan 4, 2020)

Good interview.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Who wouldn't be a little edgy about some big ugly thug head-butting him ?


Now imagine his reaction as his kneecaps get kicked into the next time zone.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 5, 2020)

Mike would turn into the Black Knight.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

If you guys still don't believe me, then watch Mayweather get pulverized, if he actually goes up against someone with a kicking game in the UFC.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> If you guys still don't believe me, then watch Mayweather get pulverized, if he actually goes up against someone with a kicking game in the UFC.


Tyson grew up having to survive in gang fights in the streets of 1970's Brooklyn, one of the roughest places in the world at the time.
 You honestly believe his only fighting techniques were taught to him by some old
white dude in a gym ?

And please reread the op before you keep arguing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Tyson grew up having to survive in gang fights in the streets of 1970's Brooklyn, one of the roughest places in the world at the time.


Which I assure you was populated by precisely ZERO people with years of training and experience in kickboxing, or Jeet June do, or tae Kwon do, etc.

You guys must be on crack. Thiago Santos, for example, would have had Tyson in a heap within about 2 minutes.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 5, 2020)

Lives to argue about everything.
This thread might as well be about the JFK coup d 'etat or  9/11 being an inside job.
How about the causes of 'Gulf War Syndrome' ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Lives to argue about everything.


I see. So you started this thread in hopes that everyone would agree with you? Uh...maybe you need a mirror instead of a message board.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

So, Floyd Mayweather, arguably the greatest pound for pound boxer of all time, is hinting that he will accept a fight in the UFC.

Let's get our predictions on record.

Pro tip: if you predict anything other than Floyd Mayweather being kicked into a shivering blob on the ground, you're wrong.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Lives to argue about everything.
> ...


You're free to read all the 9 pages of varying opinions iywt,.....just guessing I'd say it's about 60% for Lee, 40% for Tyson, or maybe 50/50, but next time I'll make it a poll just to be sure.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 5, 2020)

Who would win a fight between a US Navy Seal and his Chinese counterpart ?


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 5, 2020)

Ropey would have kicked both their asses.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 5, 2020)

UFC destroyed the myth of Kung Fu. Bruce Lee was a 135 pound actor. He had no mass to take on the big guys.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> UFC destroyed the myth of Kung Fu. Bruce Lee was a 135 pound actor. He had no mass to take on the big guys.


Uh ... the UFC has weight classes, bro


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson grew up having to survive in gang fights in the streets of 1970's Brooklyn, one of the roughest places in the world at the time.
> ...




You are wrong about that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Hmm, no, I guarantee you he never ran into a true black belt while thugging around the streets. Would bet my life savings.

You really need to get it through your head: Neither Mike Tyson, nor any other "boxer-only", would stand a chance against any trained kicker in their weight class in any officiated fight. 

And double goes for wrestlers (and jiu-jitsu).


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > UFC destroyed the myth of Kung Fu. Bruce Lee was a 135 pound actor. He had no mass to take on the big guys.
> ...



The question is Bruce Lee vs. Mike Tyson. 

First off, Wing Chun is on the level of Tarot Cards and Global Warming, all hype, no fact.

I spent 30 years in Kung Fu San Soo under Raul Ries.  Size matters, a lot. Practice matters, a lot. Muscle memory, strength, and body mass. It's physics. Chi is the stuff of morons.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Maybe you're too young to know about the 'kung-fu' boom of the 70's and too inexperienced to know what "black belt" means in the streets (or a dojo, for that matter).


----------



## the other mike (Jan 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Maybe you're too young to know about the 'kung-fu' boom of the 70's and too inexperienced to know what "black belt" means in the streets (or a dojo, for that matter).


_Rule #1 in the streets 
NEVER underestimate your opponent(s)._

My cousin Jesse was a golden gloves boxer and orange belt in kung fu at 16, and by the time he was 17 or 18 a guardian angel in South Bronx (mid 70's )....his thighs were as hard as wood and he could throw spin kicks over my head, flat-footed slow-motion side kicks that would touch my nose and I was 6"2" then..  Anyway, long story short- , he joined the Marines and hurt his back in Operation Desert Storm and does solar panel sales in Florida now, doing well last I heard.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 5, 2020)

He used to ride a 10 speed around with a pair of nunchucks mounted on the bar.

"Next stop is yours right homey ?"


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 7, 2020)

Angelo said:


> ....
> 
> My cousin Jesse was a golden gloves boxer and orange belt in kung fu at 16......




I wonder if you appreciate how funny "orange belt in kung fu" is.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



Really ?
What's the punchline, Chip Webster?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 7, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...




What's funny is that the whole rainbow of colored belts is something promoted for the kids in the strip mall 'dojos.' Or more accurately, to squeeze more $$ out of their parents. It's not really important in traditional martial arts of Japan, and has absolutely nothing to do with traditional Chinese martial arts.  So, "orange belt in 'kung fu'" is pretty funny.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 7, 2020)

Angelo said:


> He used to ride a 10 speed around with a pair of nunchucks mounted on the bar.
> 
> "Next stop is yours right homey ?"



No offense, but that is hilarious, not intimidating. The bikey with the plastic nunchaku in the basket is even better.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> No offense, but that is hilarious, not intimidating. The bikey with the plastic nunchaku in the basket is even better.


So you think that because I'm an anonymous person online that
I go around making shit up ?
 Maybe your real life is that pathetic and boring but it's not the way I roll.
Everything about my cousin is true .

In fact everything I've ever said here about myself is true, Chip..


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 7, 2020)

You're missing the point. It's even funnier if true.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Unkotare (Jan 7, 2020)

I don't see Tyson wearing an orange belt...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 8, 2020)

Bruce Lee would only be 79 now.
He could have played Mr Miyagi in Karate Kid 5.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 8, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Each in their prime, in a real-life fight with no gloves or weapons.
> 
> All due respect to Bruce Lee, I think Mike Tyson would have killed him.




Hard to say. What would winning be? Knock out? Some kind of points? To the death? All three? Tyson is/was a slugger. Sure, I'm sure he used some technique, but in the end all he had to do was soak up some punches then fire that right. Even if Lee was able to keep moving the more blows he took and the longer it went in I think Tyson would have had him. Same for Lee. I think in this situation Lee would fire Tyson out and rip him up. I would go with Lee.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 8, 2020)

Check out their stats. 

Lee 5"8' and 141 pounds. He would know a bit from Tyson would end him. Lee was fast and would be able to out swing Tyson. 

Tyson in his prime was like 5'10" and around 220. He was never a mover, just a slugger and not a real smart fighter.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 8, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Each in their prime,* in a real-life fight *with no gloves or weapons.
> 
> All due respect to Bruce Lee, I think *Mike Tyson would have killed him.*






Crixus said:


> Hard to say. What would winning be? Knock out? Some kind of points? To the death? All three? Tyson is/was a slugger. Sure, I'm sure he used some technique, but in the end all he had to do was soak up some punches then fire that right. Even if Lee was able to keep moving the more blows he took and the longer it went in I think Tyson would have had him. Same for Lee. I think in this situation Lee would fire Tyson out and rip him up. I would go with Lee.



People underestimated Tyson's intelligence and his quickness, added to the fact that he had
the 60 pound weight and slight reach advantages, plus the killer instincts of a tiger from growing up on the streets of Brooklyn. However I've reconsidered that it could go either way - Lee would probably have the best chance of winning in a street fight that was out in the open, but in a tight space like an alley ( or a ring) Tyson would have the edge .

By the way if Bruce was still alive they would probably be friends
eating some of Mrs Lee's hash brownies and having a beer right now.
Passing one around on the JR show.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 8, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Each in their prime,* in a real-life fight *with no gloves or weapons.
> ...




See? It's not so cut and dry. How used is was Tyson to getting hit? Same for Lee. And would they have gloves on? If not then a full on punch from Tyson could Kill Lee. Does Lee have to use boxing gloves? I'm sure the dude jade awesom physical conditioning, but put some gloves on and keep them in front of you for 5 minutes. All that makes a difference. In a boxing ring I still think Lee would have a good chance. He would have to be able to kick to match the punishment Tyson could deal out. I agree with what you said about them hanging out. Maybe would have been a good influence on Tyson and kept him out of trouble.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 8, 2020)

As revealed in the latter part of Tyson's career, if he couldn't get you out of there quickly, he had a tendency to become frustrated and his defense got sloppy. If Lee could have avoided his haymakers for several rounds, and used his speed to negate Tysons power, he likely could have outpointed him


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Each in their prime,* in a real-life fight *with no gloves or weapons.
> ...




One would like to think that Lee would be smart enough to run away if it were out in the open.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 8, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...




For sure.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 8, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> One would like to think that Lee would be smart enough to run away if it were out in the open.


The art of fighting
without fighting.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > One would like to think that Lee would be smart enough to run away if it were out in the open.
> ...




Ah yes, fighting on the telephone.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Maybe you're too young to know about the 'kung-fu' boom of the 70's and too inexperienced to know what "black belt" means in the streets (or a dojo, for that matter).


Maybe you are too busy to watch tv, where you can watch brown belts in the UFC display advanced kicking techniques that cripple expert strikers and championship wrestlers.

I'm not talking about your dimestore black belt from the 200 square foot dojo above the pizza shop. These are real brown and black belts.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you're too young to know about the 'kung-fu' boom of the 70's and too inexperienced to know what "black belt" means in the streets (or a dojo, for that matter).
> ...




You might have missed the fact that Lee did not fight in the UFC, or any professional capacity. And if you're still impressed by the color of a belt, you're missing the point.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> You might have missed the fact that Lee did not fight in the UFC, or any professional capacity.


Irrelevant. What is relevant is his advanced kicking techniques. They would cripple anyone only trained in boxing.

Oh yes, I am much more impressed with a black belt from a true, world renowned organization that I am with Uncle Stevie's black belt from Jimmy's Dojo.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You might have missed the fact that Lee did not fight in the UFC, or any professional capacity.
> ...




Completely relevant, because you don't know how he would have fared against a professional boxer because he never fought professionally. You can't refer to the UFC as proof of something someone who never fought in that venue - or any other - could or could not do.


----------

